# extremely photogenic fish



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is my new *unnamed* boy. Not sure if he is a HMPK or a young HM (he has a 180 degree span but I couldn't get a good pic). Possibly a dragonscale?


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

I would say young half moon dragonscale. Very pretty color.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I second that. He's definitely a dragon scale & I have a good feeling he's a young HM. He's very pretty. I'm jealous. 

He reminds me of an Aqua for a name. I know it's probably common, but it seems to fit him. Tell us when you pick a name!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you  I find him very unique and I don't think I've seen a betta with this colour before, I couldn't just leave him to rot in that very small cup at the pet store. I'm having so much trouble with names. :s


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

What about Turq, like turquoise?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's a really beautiful fish, I love his colorations


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think he's a young HM! He looks like a Sawyer, Lincoln, Sebastian, or Echo


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

awh, what a cutie! He looks like such a juvie still haha. Love the yawn shot :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I can't find a name that sticks :/


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome. He really is pretty. Hmmm if you like quirky...Listerine, trident, dentyne, orbit, stride, crest. I don't know. He reminds me of mint stuff and I kinda like off beat names. Listerine is my fav and you could make a couple short common names out of it. Lol. But you won't hurt my feelings if you want something more meaningful.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

His name is just fishy for now haha. I'm sure ill find something that works


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha. I'm having the Same problem with one of mine. So far tied s the closest I've gotten. He's a multicolor the same as the cereal. Lol. But he's so gentle that it really doesn't fit.


----------



## kuvaszlvr (Nov 13, 2013)

Very pretty. Where did you get the material you are using for a divider?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought it at michaels arts and crafts. It's a plastic mesh and you cut it to the size of your tank


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

He still has no name! 










He's in love with Fiji.



















<3


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

What about Bali? Bali & Fiji. Alaska? Glacier? Lol. I don't know.


----------



## Busybones (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow. He is pretty!


----------



## kuvaszlvr (Nov 13, 2013)

Great, thank you very much, that's a great idea. Seems a lot better than taking plexiglass, drilling holes, and then sanding it to make it opaque. Cut and place... nice. Thanks.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thinking of naming him Levi...not sure if it fits him


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

What about Beau (bow), or Archer, or Zacher


----------

